
Sustainability is now the biggest topic in the bottled water online conversation - specifications
https://www.pulsarplatform.com/blog/2019/how-sustainability-took-over-the-bottled-water-conversation/
======
Spooky23
Easy problem to fix. $0.50 tax on any bottle smaller than 64oz.

Bottled water is the dumbest product category ever. Use tap water. If the tap
water sucks, you need big bottles of water, so get them.

~~~
danaris
OK, here's a scenario.

You're hosting an event. You want to provide the attendees (~2000 people) with
water. Do you provide large water carafes with spigots, and disposable
(4-10oz) cups? Or do you provide (20-30oz) water bottles?

In my experience, people (especially college students, since that's the
demographic I'm used to working with) are much more likely to hold onto a
water bottle until they finish all 20oz or so, but grab a cup, fill it, drain
it, and throw it away...then go back 20 minutes later and repeat the process.

~~~
darkmighty
There's such an elegant solution here: cups could have individually tailored
patterns (or chosen from a large library of a few 100s) on the outside s.t.
you wouldn't confuse yours for another. We're (at least I am) pretty good at
memorizing combinations of odd shapes and colors, so there's no need to name
cups (i.e. they can be pre-named).

------
lopmotr
People might be talking about it a lot but it's a pretty low quality
conversation. The extent of the knowledge among them seems to be mostly
"plastic = bad, recycling = good". I've asked people for deeper reasoning
behind their opinions and they have trouble expressing anything except some
shock news story about dead fish or the idea that we need to save our oil for
future generations' plastic needs - Those naughty future people! Though some
are happy to burn plastic rubbish because their concern is more with the dead
fish than climate change or waste of oil. Some are happy to eat fish because
overfishing isn't as bad as plastic despite it being an actual, but out of
fashion, problem.

------
mindslight
Simple solution: change the bottle to be much taller, make it out of copper,
and then add a second hole to fill it. Nice and sustainable.

Seriously though bottled water is great when you need it, like when you're on
a cross country road trip or in a disaster zone. But using makeshift methods
for every day routines, especially when there is already infrastructure to
accomplish the same thing, is inherently antisustainable.

------
chewz
I guess there is little moral difference between Water Mafia that is supplying
water in tankers in developed world and water mafia that is supplying
overpriced water in bottles to citizens of First World.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKmwbXc1rmY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKmwbXc1rmY)

~~~
RomanBob
the difference is people in the first world willingly reject perfectly potable
water coming in pipe for plastic-bottled water. While in poor countries, some
don't have access to pipe water and tanker water is far better than well
water.

